# Help understanding blood test



## Lemon33

Hi everyone,

This is my first post so hello to everyone and wish you all well.

My partner and I have been trying for over 2 years now and have both started to have tests.

I am hoping someone would be able to give me a bit of advise on the results of my blood test? The more I read into it, the more it confuses me...

The results are:

Oestradiol 83
FSH 11
LH 4

Thanks.


----------



## Rubykit

Hi there, I don't know a huge amount about this but didn't want to read and run. 

As i understand it, when FSH is over 10 and higher than LH, it can be a sign of low ovarian reserve. However, the FSH test can be unreliable and needs to be done at a certain time of the month, around day 3. As your results are only borderline high, it might be worth asking for a repeat test and checking its done at the right time. Also, AMH is a more reliable test, so worth asking your doctor for that. Finally, whether a result is high or not is all relative for your age.

Wishing you well.

Rubykit


----------

